# New/Better Diagnositc Information For CFS/ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From the Co-Cure Mailing list:


> quote:Skin Offers Clues to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome09-01-2004New Approach May Make It Easier to Diagnose Complicated DisorderBy Jennifer WarnerWebMD Medical NewsReviewed By Michael Smith, MD on Thursday, August 26, 2004The long sought-after physical evidence of chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS)may be found in the skin, according to a new research study.The study suggests that differences in skin temperature and electricalactivity may provide a new way to identify the potentially disablingdisorder. CFS causes a variety of common symptoms, such as fever, fatigue,sore throat, headache, muscle weakness, pain, and sleep disturbances, whichmakes it hard to distinguish it from other ailments.Researchers estimate that chronic fatigue syndrome affects between 0.5% and3% of the population, but diagnosing the condition is difficult andsomewhat controversial."There are a number of medical professionals who don't believe CFS existsin the first place," says researcher Hannah Pazderka-Robinson, of theUniversity of Alberta, in a news release. "The problem is both CFS anddepression are characterized by very similar profiles. Imagine a patientwho approaches a doctor and tells him they feel depressed and tired all thetime."New Proof Offered for CFSResearchers say their study, which appears in the August issue of theInternational Journal of Psychophysiology, is the first to useelectrodermal activity and skin temperature to look at differences betweenpeople with chronic fatigue syndrome, those with major depression, andhealthy individuals.Electrodermal activity is a measure of electrical activity within the skinand was measured by placing electrodes on each hand. The study showed thatpeople with CFS scored much lower on measures of how well electricitypasses through the skin compared with those with depression or healthyindividuals.Skin temperatures were also much higher among those with chronic fatiguesyndrome than in the other two groups.Researchers say the results suggest that despite sharing similar symptomswith depression, people with CFS can be identified by physiologicalmeasures: skin temperature and electrical activity within the skin.They also say the study adds to the growing body of evidence thatdemonstrates that CFS and depression are distinct disorders with differentdisease profiles.SOURCES: Pazderka-Robinson, H. International Journal of Psychophysiology,August 2004; vol 53: pp 171-182. News release, University of Alberta.


----------

